# New law on unfit ban visa



## semizlers2002 (Apr 5, 2016)

hello everyone 
Does anyone has any information about new changed laws on medically unfit ban because of xray scars?
they changed and put new law as u can apply again if ur husband or wife working in uae and can make sponsor visa for u..

i want to know where to go and apply for this?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Whoever sponsors your visa applies - assuming the met the necessary criteria to sponsor a spouse.

Assuming you are the party overseas, you don't apply for one - your spouse who is in the country applies.


----------



## semizlers2002 (Apr 5, 2016)

thankx for answer sir

but the case is different.before i had medically unfit ban so i cant have visa for dubai.as new law they say i can have visa.but where to apply.this is the problem.my spouse will go to apply in dubai but go to where?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

UAE residents seek clarity on TB policy - Khaleej Times


----------



## nitg (Apr 6, 2013)

*unchanged status*

There is still no clarity what and when this law will apply ,when and how the ban will be removed for spouse who were found to have old tb scars and banned for life by immigration. This delay is very disappointing because this new law rules reported in newspaper on 25 feb 2016 that this becomes retrospective effective from 27th January 2016, and then again reported on newspaper on 23 march 2016 on world tuberculosis day. so the people and their families are in stress and unhappy.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tinathomas03 (Jun 20, 2019)

*tinathomas03*

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest me what to do if unfit after medical for old Tb sacrs , right no win employement status i want to change it to dependent visa . My husband can sponsor me but is it possible to change status from employement to husband in case of unfit. if yes what to do next. where to go ? i dont want to exit so without exit is it possible???pl anyone help


----------

